# Living in Spain for 1-2 years



## marylandwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola -

My husband (Brit) and I (American) currently live in Maryland, USA. We are retired and considering visiting Spain in the future (@ 2012) and renting for 1-2 years so that we can see if that lifestyle suits us as well as travel neighboring countries whilst there.

I was fortunae enuf to visit Espana when I was 6 (now 52) during Franco era when my Dad treated us to a 3 week vacation from Madrid all the way to Gibraltar and back. Needless to say, it was wonderful, but my memories are foggy and I am sure the country has changed much since then 

We would like to find a home (pref detached villa) of 2-3 bdrm with a small garden and view, not too many metres above sea level, on the Med Coast - Valencia area? Murcia ? In that geo area, is climate comparable to S California? We are trying to figure whether we would need to use ac/heat very much - I notice some of the villas in that area have neither.. hmmm Would 500-1000euros/month be a realistic goal for long term rental? 

Not really condo or communal living types. We are very independent and prefer not to be in areas that are overrun with ex-pats, but instead have the option to mix with them as desired. One of the reasons for moving to Spain is to meet Spaniards and folks from all around the world (not just English speakers!)

I speak fluent Spanish and have taught English in Venezuela. My husband is a retired tourism marketing consultant. We probably won't need to work there, but curious to know the possibilities/restrictions.

As my husband is an EU citizen, will we be able to stay for 1-2 years without a problem? What about healthcare? Proof of income ? Driver's license?

Would it be worth it for us to bring our car with us? How much would a reliable used car cost us?

All this is important as I am trying to put together a budget for us and trying to keep it as low as possible. (naturally) so we have some funds left to travel around by car and train.

Hay bastante preguntas aqui...todavia...

Look forward to advice from those who have already blazed the trail!

Muchisimas gracias -

Jane


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

With your husband's EU nationality, you shouldn't have too much difficulty, but you will have to check with the Spanish consulate in the US to see exactly what they want you to do. You're entitled to accompany your husband in Spain, but they may want you to have a certain type of visa before you go. And your registration process on arrival may be slightly different than his.

Since your husband won't require a visa, he technically doesn't need health insurance (nor will you), however you really should look into buying private insurance as you probably aren't entitled to the national plan. You may want to look at the health insurance offered by AARO (a US expat group) here AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America - if only to use as a base for comparison of private plans.

Bringing a car from the US is rarely worth it, even if used car prices may be a bit higher than what you're used to. Safety equipment required is generally different here in Europe, and it can be difficult to impossible to get spare parts, even for a brand and model of car that is available in Spain.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Since your husband won't require a visa, he technically doesn't need health insurance (nor will you), however you really should look into buying private insurance as you probably aren't entitled to the national plan. You may want to look at the health insurance offered by AARO (a US expat group) here AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America - if only to use as a base for comparison of private plans.


If your husband receives UK state pension, he can apply for form E121 at International Pension Service, which gives him and his dependant (you) free state health cover in Spain, after registering with local INSS office. If he is under 65, he may be able to apply for form E106 if he's paid enough National Insurance contributions in recent years, which gives him and you free cover, usually up to 2 years.
If neither applies, you have to get a private cover. Spanish plans may be cheaper than expat insurance.


----------

